# Us open day one



## demonfish (Mar 31, 2002)

well day one comes to an end, you'll have to wait for the results which will be posted in the next couple days. but just to give you an idea, we are having a great time. we have 26 casters entered in the compitition and things are pretty close amoung the master casters and the AAA class. 
really warm today with temps in the mid 80's and not much wind. we have casters from texas, pensylvania, maryland, new york, north carolina. virginia and new jersey. we had a great cookout, sorry you missed it. alot of visitors from P&S and locals. good to see spiderhitch back in the game as well as bill kennedy. we will be casting sunday from 9am thru 2 pm so you still have a chance to come out and see what its all about. 

also wavy tv10 came out this afternoon and shot a story on the tourny and it will be broadcast on fox news tonight at 1045 or you are supposed to be able to see it on wavy.com.



frank


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

*Yep...Yall got local press coverage*

Saw some of you guys about an hour ago on Fox43TV's News Sports Wrap. 

Cdog....at least it looked like his hairstyle...in a band.
Some guy talking about fingers getting cold when casting in New York.
And some guy giving the 411 on how it's done. Was multi tasking and picked up on bits and pieces of the clip.

Can't find the link to the video though. Maybe it'll get put on the news site later.


----------



## Danny (Jan 3, 2005)

*The link to the news clip*

Here it is:

http://www.wavy.com/dpp/sports/sports_wavy_sportcasting_20093005


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Cool.


----------



## OBX Jay (Sep 3, 2007)

Took a ride out there yesterday morning just to watch. Talked to Tommy and a few others a little - nice bunch of guys willing to share some tips. There was even a couple spinners out there getting over 600'. Nice morning.


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

this is a big F$%king deal.. Damn I wish I was there..... I didn't see the old black guy with the west indian accent... or his partner in crime!!! lol 

one more question.. WHERE IS CHARLIE P????


----------



## FishRung (Nov 26, 2002)

*Excellent coverage*

I'm regret not being able to get there for the tourney, but that's truly excellent coverage.

Did the anchor get it right when he said the Nationals will be in Chesapeake?

Good luck to you all for today. I'll be painting !

Brian


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

ahh ha ha.. tommy and troy. 2secs of fame on the news. good job! =D


----------



## GreenFord (Apr 11, 2009)

It's great to see it get some coverage on the news. Now I need to get my butt to see one!


----------



## Mike R. (May 24, 2009)

It's good to see the guys getting some coverage. Looks like a good turn out for the tournament. Keep it up guys!


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

kmw21230 said:


> this is a big F$%king deal.. Damn I wish I was there..... I didn't see the old black guy with the west indian accent... or his partner in crime!!! lol
> 
> one more question.. WHERE IS CHARLIE P????


Man-- you missed out on a phenomenol event !!!


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

Surf Cat said:


> Man-- you missed out on a phenomenol event !!!


I bet I did.... I hear the conditions weren't great... Little too hot and humid..


----------



## drawinout (May 11, 2008)

I wish I had made it out there.. Only a few miles away, and still didn't make it.... Hopefully I'll make the next one.. Sounds like good times..


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

kmw21230 said:


> I bet I did.... I hear the conditions weren't great... Little too hot and humid..


Yeah, the conditions weren't that great-- but the field is super-- and being able to watch so many top casters go at it was more than worth my time. I learn so much just watching and studying these guys-- and they are just a great bunch to be around.


----------



## Robert Sales (Feb 27, 2008)

*A few facts*

Kwasi You missed a good one.
Charlie P is doing some serious remodeling to his home. He''l be back. We'll see to that. Not the same without him.
This was a great tournament. Chesapeke is a beautiful city with some of the nicest people you will ever meet. There is also some great fishing not very far away.
Someone ask about the Nationals being held here. We talked about getting the field again in Oct. This is a well centered location and would be perfect. Nothing is confirmed yet. I will post the change when we are 100% sure.

Congratulation to Tommy Farmer our 2009 US Open Champion and to Brandon Lowe our 2009 jr US Open Champion. Bill Kennedy is our Senior US Open Champion. Nice job Bill. Congratulations. I'll ready for you in OCT.
Bill Kennedy has joined Myself and Jerry Valentine in the 60 over 700 club.
Nice to see Jimmy Jacobs and Ed Covinton back over 600 ft.
Glad to see two old friends back Mike Langston and Ryan White.
Great to see Larry Brooks again. Imagine if Larry had time to practice.
Troy, Steve and Kenny from New York keep things exciting. Their willingness to share their knowledge about casting as well as their casting ability is appreciated by all. Troy, Angel and Tommy may want to keep their eyes open. Ron Snell is quietly making a move towards the top. He may have a few surprises in Oct.
Don't know how Willie Longcaster has time to cast. He is always helping someone with something. Nice
Jack Rice came all the way from Texas to join us. As Nick would say Thats a long ways to come!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Rich Hedenberg won the closet to centerline contest and won $140.
Tommy Farmer was awarded the Mike White award.
Frank Mitchell, Rolland Johnson and Bill Kennedy did a great job locating this field and setting up the tournament. The food was great. Thanks to each of you. We will get a certifacate to the wonderful people that allowed us to use the field. We cannot thank them enough.
A special thanks to Mark Genrude. Since I've been under the weather he has done far more than his share of the work. I appreciate his help so much.
Don't mean to forget anyone. Thanks to all that helped make this one of Sportcast USA finest. Congratulations to all. I'll post results as soon as I can get them into class and weight order.
Bob Sales
SCUSA


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

Jimmy J casted over 600ft... Damn! I'm going home and getting to work now that I see jimmy has left me in the dust.... Just Joking....


----------



## demonfish (Mar 31, 2002)

a special thanks to newsjeff of newportnews, who works at wavy tv 10 studio for helping set up the newscast of the event which i must say came out really well. 

thanks jeff

frank


----------



## oldschool (Apr 8, 2008)

Thanks to everyone that worked to bring this to Chesapeake and thanks to the casters for putting on a great show. If there's ever another one in Tidewater I'll be going out there again for sure.


----------

